# Stepping up outside of the cage



## DefiantWamelon (May 21, 2018)

Hi everyone

I've recently gotten a new baby budgie about a month ago and have slowly been working on getting him finger trained. He now hops up onto my finger anytime inside the cage even when I don't offer him a treat after. 

Whenever I bring him out and put him on top of his cage he stops being interested in my finger or treats - he completely ignores them. 

Am I bringing him out too soon? How can I get him to keep stepping up when he is outside so I can put him back in his cage?

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It sounds as though your little one is more interested in exploring the big world once he's outside his cage. This is actually a positive since many budgies are afraid to venture outside of the cage initially!

Does your budgie (what is his name?) try to fly away from you or does he just bop about doing his own thing?

Do you have a little playground set up outside the cage for him to explore and enjoy?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## DefiantWamelon (May 21, 2018)

Magnus is his name  

He walks around and explores. I am happy to let him do this but because he is young he is still quite clumsy I want to be able to get him out of a dangerous situation quickly if needed (eg. stepping up). 

He doesn't run away from me, I can touch him with my finger when he's out. I don't have a playground yet, but it is on my to-do list.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Sometimes the new environment can cause birds to forget their "tricks". I would start offering treats again to get him to step up outside of the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Katherine.
Offering treats outside the cage when you want Magnus to step up is the best way to train him to do so. It's just like teaching him inside the cage - he has to gradually learn the same thing applies when he's out and about.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Magnus is a beautiful little budgie  

You've been given great advice  You've come to a great place to learn even more about the very best of budgie care! If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above by FaeryBee, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see Magnus around the forums, and you as well! 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I agree!

It seems that Magnus is confident with the environment and trusting with you.



DefiantWamelon said:


> .......How can I get him to keep stepping up when he is outside so I can put him back in his cage?


What we need to be careful with, is that a bird who is enjoying sitting on our shoulder or playing outside of their cage, doesn't begin to associate 'stepping up outside the cage' with 'being put back inside the cage'.

From your other comments it's obvious that he isn't fearful of your hands, but if the only time he's asked to step up outside is when you put him back in the cage, then he's going to start connecting the two and (if he doesn't want to return) begin to refuse (or possibly even start to bite).

During out of cage time, every so often get him to step up, reward him and THEN LET HIM CONTINUE with what he was doing. 
Once he's willing to step up again outside the cage, then you don't need to give a treat every single time. 
It's also nice to reward returning to the cage when it's time.

Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julia has offered you EXCELLENT suggestions!
:thumbup:*


----------

